# [FreeNAS] File recovery from overwritten directory?



## Freth (Nov 23, 2013)

Hi FreeBSD forum - I'm a little out of my depth with FreeBSD but I'm trying to work through it as I'm running FreeNAS. Long story short I've overwritten my media directory (/mnt/disk1/media) which now reads as empty. `df` shows that /mnt/disk1 is 72% full - if I understand correctly then the data is still on the disk but I've overwritten the file system pointers. 

Can I reassociate this data to /mnt/disk1/media, or another directory without losing it?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 23, 2013)

Disclaimer: PC-BSD DesktopBSD *FreeNAS* NAS4Free m0N0WALL pfSense ArchBSD kFreeBSD JabirOS topics.


----------



## junovitch@ (Nov 24, 2013)

Are you using UFS or ZFS?  Were you using snapshots with either one?


----------

